# A Criticism of Deadpool



## Cli-Fi (Dec 27, 2015)

If this belongs somewhere else please move it.

On the internet there isn't much of us, but I honestly dislike this character. I don't understand the hype surrounding Deadpool. I don't understand the character AT ALL! I don't think he's funny and after seeing two movie trailers of the blasted thing, I like him even less or maybe that's just Ryan Reynolds (possibility). Marvel has been throwing around Deadpool-type humor way too much, and this movie basically overdoes it for every other Marvel movie thereafter.

I remember back when the Wolverine movies came out (which I enjoyed) Deadpool fanboys came out and started demanding a deadpool movie. So as one who doesn't read comic books that lead me to believe that Deadpool was 100X better than Wolverine.

Needless to say, I was disappointed when I saw the trailer and it shocked me to realize that it was a spoof/spinoff of a variety of different super-heroes. I think Marvel is doing a disservice to the character by rushing this movie just to please a bunch of fanboys.

I think with proper execution Deadpool or any character really, can be made to look as cool as Wolverine does in the MCU. Like have him show up in a couple of movies first?? So we can get a sample...Or maybe deadpool is supposed to appeal ONLY to a bunch of immature 15 years old boys.


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't follow the major comics much but Deadpool is supposed to be like he's portrayed in the film. 

He breaks the 4th wall; has a childish violent humour and is generally nearly impossible to kill. It's the childish comical take on things and yes certainly an acquired taste in humour that will not appeal to all. 

[and far as I can tell Hollywood only builds itself for the immature teenagers - mature adults don't go to the cinema you see )


----------



## Nick B (Dec 27, 2015)

Everything about Deadpool is crazy, it's supposed to be. He acts as though he knows he is in a game/movie/comic, he is supposed to. It is part spoof, part serious, taking the proverbial out of the genre, and itself.

I am not a fan of deadpool, I don't know a great deal about the storyline, but I know it is supposed to be that way. Maybe it'll be good, maybe awful. We will see. The only advice I can give, is if you really don't like the look of it, just ignore it.

The trailers I have seen made me laugh.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 28, 2015)

I have to say that I find zany, know-it-all characters relentlessly unfunny. If the trailers are anything to go by, I'll be avoiding it.


----------



## anno (Dec 29, 2015)

He who laughs last probably didn't get the joke...


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 29, 2015)

Just my opinion but...I've seen two trailers, and to me every single joke misses, and it's also the type of humor that simulates exceedingly well the conjoined sound of Wolverine's claws scraping down a blackboard while Banshee screams just beside him. It brought forth not a single smile from me. It may be self-aware humor, but that doesn't inherently make it good humor.
That said, I am just me, and whatever floats anyone's boat. I agree here with Quellist's suggestion, and I will not be seeing this one.


----------



## Frost Giant (Jan 13, 2016)

When it comes to Deadpool, it's hard to believe they could do worse than the Wolverine Origin movie. Their terrible, tacked-on Deadpool nonsense at the end was what ruined that movie. They should have expanded Wolverine and Sabretooth's war experiences, that was actually interesting to me. But their bastardized Deadpool version at the end of the film was idiotic. 
From what I've seen in the previews, it looks like Deadpool fans are going to get just what they want. If Marvel is going to make an R rated film, this is a good way to do it. After all, having a sense of humor about their story and characters helped Thor and Guardians of the Galaxy become successful films.


----------

